# Missing crystal items??



## katieb (Feb 16, 2018)

So according to the catalog there are 11 available crystal items for this event but on the crafting menu there are only 9 things to craft. I?m missing the crystal shelves and snow princess top. Is anyone else having this problem? Or do we get these items at a later date?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

I am assuming those are goals for completing other things. Check the timed goals! =]


----------



## katieb (Feb 16, 2018)

I don’t know why I didn’t think to check that, I’m so stupid haha. thank you!


----------

